# 2000 Body Parts



## Kitchen_Chicken (Dec 13, 2007)

Last night on the way home from a school function, my 2000 Altima GXE was attacked by a high speed deer. Since I only have liability on it, I've been looking for replacement parts all day. I can find everything that I need except for doors. Nobody on the internet seems to sell them. 

Anybody got any ideas? 

Thanks in advance.
Gary


----------



## Ryan's Altima (Aug 29, 2006)

stay away from a place online called nissanwholesaleparts or something. I ordered a $10 hose, $7 to ship in this huge box. Took 2 weeks to get here, ended up going to napa and getting one for $10. Then I try to send it back, paid $12 to ship it back, took another 2 weeks for a refund of my $10, they don't refund shipping on either side. Oh yea, did i mention it was the wrong part and the box was ripped open and tore up? and I spent an hour trying to track someone down on the phone who could refund me. :lame: Try a junk yard or google body part shops around your town.


----------

